# TeslaCam and in-car viewer



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

Just a heads-up for others: recently I booked a service appointment to look into why my TeslaCam is missing some recordings in some of my trips randomly. After some back and forth via SMS with Tesla SC, what seems to be the issue is with the in-car viewer and nothing to do with my usb drive or specs of the drive as originally thought. Summary: In-car viewer will show either 'bad video, cannot play...', or not showing recordings of trips I know I have made. When I unplugged the usb drive and plug into my computer, I could see ALL the recordings for ALL the trips I made that weren't showing in the in-car viewer and its list. Tesla SC pushed a new FW update to me yesterday (2020.16.2.1) hoping that should resolve the issue but still the same. So next time should you encounter this same issue, check the usb drive first before thinking it is a storage specs issue or needs reformatting. Plus side of 2020.16.2.1 update is the in-car re-formatting of the usb drive.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Most USB drives are unable to handle the constant writes. I strongly suggest you switch to either an SSD drive, or a MicroSD card advertised for dashcam use.

Also, be aware that the in-car viewer does not access recordings in the RecentClips folder. It only shows recordings found in the SentryClips and SavedClips folders.


----------



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> Most USB drives are unable to handle the constant writes. I strongly suggest you switch to either an SSD drive, or a MicroSD card advertised for dashcam use.


Yes, specifically using a high endurance microsd card for this reason.



garsh said:


> Also, be aware that the in-car viewer does not access recordings in the RecentClips folder. It only shows recordings found in the SentryClips and SavedClips folders.


Not what I have experienced. I have seen clips from RecentClips folder on in-car viewer. From what I have observed clips from RecentClips and SavedClips folders show up under 'dashcam' option in viewer.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The good news is that most cars are on that release 2020.16.2.1 - almost 84% of the fleet per Teslafi sample and many more just waiting to install. 

I also still vote for an SSD drive if you really want something a little more dependable and for longevity.


----------



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

HappyDad said:


> Not what I have experienced. I have seen clips from RecentClips folder on in-car viewer. From what I have observed clips from RecentClips and SavedClips folders show up under 'dashcam' option in viewer.


@garsh I stand corrected. Upon double-checking this, you were right that RecentClips is not shown in in-car viewer. Only SavedClips and SentryClips. Thanks for your input.


----------



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

GDN said:


> I also still vote for an SSD drive if you really want something a little more dependable and for longevity.


Thanks. Will look into investing in an SSD in the future or when price is right.


----------

